# Navigation 2002 Maxima



## HonestTony (Oct 24, 2012)

I bought a Navigation System out of a 2002 Maxima cause ours died.
The replacement has the exact same model number as my dead one.
Is this just plug and play or does it need something special to make it 
work in my car??????????????


----------

